# Doing another order for Square One. Any Plants wanted?



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok, I'm doing another order for this month and just wanted to know what types of plants people would want. I'm also going to try bring in an entire box of Sulewasi shrimp (150 of them), that way they can't mess it up and mix them with the wrong things. Anything else just let me know.

Brent.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

no chance you can do saltwater can you?


----------



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

Is that 150 shrimp of the same kind?
Gary


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

killieman said:


> Is that 150 shrimp of the same kind?
> Gary


No, I'll do 3 kinds. I'll do the Cardinals, the Starry Nights and the Malili Reds.

Brent.


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

Plants I'm looking for:

Narrow leaf java fern
Crypt crispatula balansae
Cyprus helferi
Windelov fern
Crypt parva
Blyxa Japonica 
Staurogyne repens
Dwarf hair grass (for my nano entry)


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

acer said:


> no chance you can do saltwater can you?


No, I just don't have the tanks for it. One of these days I'll get them to expand and I'll add saltwater.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

pjsbrent said:


> No, I just don't have the tanks for it. One of these days I'll get them to expand and I'll add saltwater.


no harm in asking. thanks though.


----------



## namugenle (Apr 11, 2010)

Could you order some Moss?
I’m looking for Willow Moss, Weeping Moss, and Phoenix Moss.

Thank you.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

namugenle said:


> Could you order some Moss?
> I'm looking for Willow Moss, Weeping Moss, and Phoenix Moss.
> 
> Thank you.


I'm working on that one. I haven't seen what their prices are like on that yet but I will look into it.


----------



## moose113 (Nov 17, 2010)

I second the moss and also would like to get some Bolbitis heudelotii


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Feeder crayfish? 

My fish are begging me to find some lol


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

I would like to see some aponogeton rigidafolia and crypt affinis. Moose if Brent doesnt get in Bolbitis I have tons for trade or I can sell. looking for killis west african cichlids and rainbows.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

I second the willow moss and weeping moss  


Thanks!


Laura


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Moss Moss and more Moss


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

snaggle said:


> Moss Moss and more Moss


Done!!!! I just got a new distributor for plants and I can get almost anything under the sun. I'll be doing an order for about 100 tubs of mosses (nice size with no algea or snails). I'll also be taking down everyone elses suggestions and try getting those. I'll let every one know when they come in.

Brent.


----------



## Jamblor (Dec 21, 2010)

I was in store today and picked up some plants. There is a very nice selection. I was wondering if it's possible to label some of them with their names?


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

pjsbrent said:


> Done!!!! I just got a new distributor for plants and I can get almost anything under the sun. I'll be doing an order for about 100 tubs of mosses (nice size with no algea or snails). I'll also be taking down everyone elses suggestions and try getting those. I'll let every one know when they come in.
> 
> Brent.


Sweet Brent, when is it going to be comming in?

All I have to do now is find Square One


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

snaggle said:


> Sweet Brent, when is it going to be comming in?
> 
> All I have to do now is find Square One


Look at the map here.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey Brent, 

When will sulawesi shrimps arrive?


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Staurogyne repens!!! no one carries it in ontario.. no one! get it .. pleaseeee =) I am dyeing to find this stuff and willing to drive to sauga for it. 

I will have some 2x2 inch stainless steel mesh phoenix/ taiwan and flame moss soon. holler at me in a few weeks guys.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Red Root Floater would be nice, really hard to find anywhere in Canada. Tropica sells it as phyllanthus fluitans, number 028.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi Brent, just wondering when are these plants coming in. And yes, can you please have those plants you have there now labeled.


----------



## Jamblor (Dec 21, 2010)

Would you be able to get:

Staurogyne repens


----------

